# QDM club - Oglethorpe county



## Buford_Dawg (Apr 1, 2016)

It appears one of my clubs in OC may need a couple of members for the 2016 year.  I am not 100% positive at this time, but expect a couple of members short.  The club consists of 850 acres in the cloud creek community of OC.  We expect 16 persons at 800.00 per person at this time.  Club does have QDM rules in place.  I am posting this for our club president as he is in process of acquiring a final number that will be needed.  This area contains some very nice bucks year after year.  Doe harvests have been limited on the club last 3 years and the herd has responded well.  Please send me PM if interested and I will be building a waiting list with your contact information.  I expect we will know a final number that is needed in about a week or so please be patient.  Once that is determined, we will work with potential new members to show the property as we desire long term members who are quality deer conscious.


----------



## david coker (Apr 1, 2016)

*hunting*

Where is the cloud creek area


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Apr 1, 2016)

*Clouds creek*

Between Comer and Lexington around HWY 22.


----------



## cmtemple (Apr 1, 2016)

Pm sent


----------



## R peckrul (Apr 1, 2016)

*Oc club*

PM sent.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Apr 3, 2016)

*Thanks for the interest*

We are in process of reaching out to current members. Should be in contact to all those who have PMEd me by end of this week.


----------



## Usmc1345 (Apr 3, 2016)

PM Sent


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Apr 11, 2016)

*All PM's returned*

OK, so we will have openings this year.  I have returned all PMs and have spoken to many of those who did PM me.  Thanks for your responses.  If anyone is interested, please PM me with your contact information.  This is a QDM club in OC.  The area produces really nice bucks year after year.  ~900 acres, members are allowed 4 deer per membership (2 bucks and 2 does).  Primitive camping, large 15 acre lake that contains abundant fishing opportunity.  Excellent deer population, excellent small game hunting, turkey population was very strong up until this year.  Some birds on the property, but not as many as years past. As you know, it can go in cycles.  And a large swamp for duck hunting after deer season is over.  Terrific core group of hunters who adhere to strong hunting ethics and highly support getting kids involved in hunting.  Immediate family (wife and Kids) hunt with member.  Looking at 16 members at 800.00 member.  PM me if interested.


----------



## Buck1480 (Apr 11, 2016)

PM Sent


----------



## Trevor pitts (Apr 12, 2016)

Hey man just looking for a place to rabbit hunt after deer season . Which is only 2 months will pay half price of y'all's dues call if interested 678.920.4074 Trevor or text


----------



## CHANDLECTRIC (Apr 12, 2016)

Pm sent


----------



## crocket1 (Apr 13, 2016)

Pm sent


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Apr 13, 2016)

*All PMs returned*

Appreciate the strong interest.  Still have openings at this time.


----------



## riskyb (Apr 17, 2016)

Do you have hogs on the property


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Apr 18, 2016)

*No hogs on the property*

We have not seen hogs or sign off hogs on the property.


----------



## Lbi1998 (Apr 18, 2016)

*Looking for club*

Hello can you let me know the doe limits you think will be available for next season. My husband is looking for a club to join. We live in Monroe 

Thanks,
Wendy


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Apr 18, 2016)

*Does*

Wendy,  The club allows 2 does and 2 bucks per member.  The club is QDM with a "115" minimum score on the bucks.


----------



## Centershot (Apr 19, 2016)

*Looking for club*

Could you list club rules and when I might be able to look at the property? Very interested.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Apr 20, 2016)

*Club is full*

I appreciate everyone who PM'ed me requestion information on the club and those of you who have visited the property and joined the club.  Look forward to seeing you on the property this coming hunting season.  I have spoken to several others who have shown interest, if for some reason, a opening becomes available, I will let you know.


----------

